# ... Mhm



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

-Sigh-

Ya, 16 Years Old...

Some MAY Know Me From Other Sites. Im A Poet/Emcee, I've Posted On Just About Every Poetry/Rap Site Around.

How's Everyone Doing?


----------

